

WebBeak - Now you can track who's viewing your stuff on the web - free - skibblerelf
http://webbeak.com

======
eclark
* The create translucent beacon is broken on chrome(I haven't tried other browsers on it). When I first got the page it would tell me that I needed to give an image.

* Simple image beacons have lots of problems in their use. (lots of proxies ignore cache timeouts)

* Your server is still adding a cache timeout. So this will drastically undercount users.

* This isn't tracking who is viewing, just a simple counter.

* Please have a reset zoom button on the view page; it's hard to reset the view when there are very few data points (eg 1).

* Images in email are a good way of tracking but there is a lot more that you can do to up the accuracy. Consider adding features there.

~~~
skibblerelf
Thanks for feedback eclark. I will definitely get to work on these
issues/enhancements. Appreciate all who helped.

